# Guelph Army.ca Night



## cameron_highlander (30 Mar 2006)

No, I'm not trying to extend army.ca into a REAL social life for me. 

But seriously, since I am now of legal age in this fine province, I will suggest (as was brought up in a previous thread) an army.ca meet up in my fine town, for all the army.ca types in the southern Ontario area. 

We got ourselves a fine sports bar here on campus, and for those so inclined, the famous 'Stampede Ranch' bar and club on the other end of town where you can be guarenteed a fine time. 

Offer is open, I'm in town for a few more weeks until I head off again for the summer. I can even try to find us some sort of 'activist activity' on campus to observe for the more opinionated of us. 

Cheers

And since I am severly mentally deficient and forgot...I live in Guelph, ON.


----------



## monika (30 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> And since I am severly mentally deficient and forgot...I live in Guelph, ON.



You mean you live in Guelph because you are severely mentally deficient 

Seriously, it's a great idea. We do the same thing on another board I frequent and it is a lot of fun to match name to face.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2006)

That's not southern Ontario from where I sit! ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Apr 2006)

Anyone in for a beer on Friday evening at Gryphs or the Shakespeare Arms about 2000?


----------



## Steel Badger (3 Apr 2006)

Im in Bruce,   but as I am working 0800-2030 Ill be there about 2130ish


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Apr 2006)

Alright, change to 2100...


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Apr 2006)

The "fine province" of Ontario? Please, and Iraq is a top tourist spot, too? And France isn't populated by cheese-eating surrender monkeys? (Just kidding about that last one. I love the French, especially their wine.)

Anyhow, seeing I'm at Alcoholics College--er, RMC--I'm always up for a brew or eight in K-hole.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2006)

Shakespeare Arms  at 2100 hours it is then......I will wear the authentic collectors item black army.ca golf shirt.....
between that and the 6'4' 260 pound blob I should be easy to spot......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2006)

WOW!!!!,...sheltered Uni life, little one?
Its on the corner of Gordon and Stone behind the No-Frills plaza...about 2 minutes from where you are typing right now......


----------



## Steel Badger (4 Apr 2006)

Poser Warning!!


Piper CANNOT be a uni student.....


Whoever heard of a UNI Student  ( or  CO fer that matter) who is unaware of his local watering holes?


----------



## gk404 (5 Apr 2006)

Although presently it looks like I will be out of town, if I can get back in town at a reasonable time, I will come out as well!

I'll hopefuly see you there gents.


----------



## Sapper6 (5 Apr 2006)

Bruce,

Will you guys still be going at 2330 hrs or so?  We are heading down to Guelph this weekend.  What are the chances of that?  Anyway, by the time we leave Ottawa at 1600 hrs, put the kiddies to bed, it will probably be 2330 hrs before I can commence "link-up" operations.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2006)

If you can confirm you can make it I can confirm I can still be there.......


----------



## Sapper6 (5 Apr 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> If you can confirm you can make it I can confirm I can still be there.......



Depends, are you bringing a digital camera?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2006)

Good plan...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Apr 2006)

Just bumping this up since its tomorrow night and a lot of people don't venture into "Radio Chatter".


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Apr 2006)

..I have PM confirmation of at least two other members coming tonight.........last chance people.

Shakespeare Arms...I will actually arrive around 1930 now as ....well I get hungry!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2006)

Well, so much for a quiet place to have a beer!! Who would have thunked that the first Friday of every month is "band and cougar" night.

Poor little Piper was just a tasty little snack for these girls........ :rofl:

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Apr 2006)

C'mon.. a pub night with no pics???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2006)

Don't assume, my friend.....


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Apr 2006)

> urgent matters' to attend too I'm afraid



I guess the winning cougar had a prize to claim  

muhahahahahaha


----------



## gk404 (8 Apr 2006)

Hey Piper, hopefuly the claw marks aren't too bad, although I gotta hand it to Bruce... you're lucky his plan was foiled.  ;D

It was great to meet everyone though, good times!


----------



## Sapper6 (9 Apr 2006)

All,

Much better night than I had ever expected!  The Army.Ca crowd wasn't in doubt, however the digs were.  Man was I surprised.  I had a little explaining to do when I rolled in at 0200 hrs....

Well done to Piper (aka "the Kid") for suggesting the night, and Bruce for providing the coordinating instructions.  As for Steel Badger and GK404, your darting and sideways glances told me everything I needed to know.

Woo-hoo!  DIVE ARMY! Chimo!

Sapper6

p.s. ...it's just a matter of time before the digital pics start to surface... I knew the camera was a bad idea?!


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Did Bruce snag a pic of my dancing with that young lady, the only two people in the place actually dancing?



Young Lady, suuuure ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2006)

She said her son was 21.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2006)

What a happy bunch of morons...... :cheers:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

I see one woman dressed two out of five.   ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Apr 2006)

Oh George,


 :rofl:

dileas

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2006)

We had about 7 that turned out black...and some that will forever be "lost".


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Apr 2006)

Hey Piper, 

Nice lookin lady you got hangin off you.... were there more like that, there?

... I Gotta start going to Guelph more often......

Cheers
   Josh


----------



## Steel Badger (13 Apr 2006)

Ahhhhh, that was "hanging off piper" BEFORE he developed the 'wandering hands" issue

Still, he had reason to be worried.....so many cougars, so little piper to go round


Frankly, we expected to find shredded clothing in the parking lot...



SB


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Apr 2006)

still.... what a way to go out.....  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Oct 2006)

Most Fridays are good for me, right after coaching indoor soccer and then playing hockey......all within 2 minutes of your location.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Oct 2006)

Of course we could go back to the "Shake",...I think your court order has ran out by now.


----------



## MP 811 (28 Oct 2006)

I think I could make Guelph for the right day.....


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2006)

D9er takes off for Old Country tomorrow and I'm off work until Nov 11th, so I'm free for the next two weeks. Probably turn it into an overnighter.


----------



## Steel Badger (28 Oct 2006)

Piper + Booze.....Add cougars

The Horror, The Horror


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Oct 2006)

Heres hoping I get my pipes back in time... Might have to make a road trip to Petawawa to get them myself.

...or I'll just have to hum the tunes I know and hope you all believe I can really play them.

:cheers:


----------



## SoF (30 Oct 2006)

Once again a meet and greet thats just a tad out of my range  Have a pint for me eh! ;D


----------



## Slim (30 Oct 2006)

If you make it for after 25 November I'll turn up for it!


----------



## MP 811 (30 Oct 2006)

working this coming Friday.........


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Oct 2006)

Any time after Remembrence Day works for me.

I'm heading up to Petawawa to get my pipes (and the rest of my gear).

Cheers


----------



## MP 811 (31 Oct 2006)

Im actually off now on Friday.  Managed to weasel out of it. So whatever works for you guys is good for me.


----------



## Slim (2 Nov 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Well, if your good for this week put up a post, if not, then we can do another day (just for you Slim )



Even if you guys (and gals hopefully) hook up before I get back maybe we can do another one before Christmas?


----------



## Slim (2 Nov 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Or nearer the end of the month (the 24th maybe)?



If you're all going to wait that long then wait for me to get home on the 25th please and I'll join you.

Slim


----------



## JBP (3 Nov 2006)

:rage:

Go figure, I'll be so close to you guys yet so far apart! There is a Brigade Ex the weekend of the 25th! Drink one for me boys, I'd love to have been there!

I also suggest another meet before Christmass!


----------



## MP 811 (13 Nov 2006)

Ill have to check my schedule as im not sure about the end of the month.......


----------



## RHFC_piper (13 Nov 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> So, we got dates for the last weekend of the month, 24-25th timeframe. I'll book it off work, anyone else interested (since this thread died a few weeks ago, does no one love me anymore?  ;D ).
> 
> Any takers?



Ahhh, jeeez... I still love ya.... 

BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE'LL BE TAKING WINDY WALKS... 



I'l check my scheduel too.  I think it should be clear after this week. I mean its not like I'm supposed to be doing anything anyway.(damn sick leave)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Nov 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53137/post-477953.html#msg477953

I'm leaning towards this here.......if I can swing it that they do it Monday or Tuesday I will be driving from Guelph and will have empty seats.  If its Wednesday night then  I would be leaving from Brampton.


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Nov 2006)

Is anything going to come of this idea, or has this thread just been buried?

Just wondering. ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Nov 2006)

Well, if this is going to be a piper showdown, I *will* need some pictures people, and possibaly some video  ;D Loves the pipes.


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Nov 2006)

Saturday night is the Feast of St. Andrew Dinner at the Cambridge armouries, I'll probably be playing at it.  Also, I'm heading up to Petawawa tomorow (picking up the CADPAT Bagpipe covers) and won't be back until Mid day Saturday.  I think my weekend is shot. 

I'd still like to get together and play some tunes though...


----------



## Jaydub (23 Nov 2006)

Too bad I won't be on leave at this time.  My parents live in Guelph.  I'll be there over Christmas.

I highly recommend the Pennywhistle for any sort of get togethers.


----------



## MP 811 (23 Nov 2006)

im still interested in meeting up as well if it works with my work schedule


----------



## Jaydub (23 Nov 2006)

If anyone has gone to the Pennywhistle within the last couple years and seen a Navy sticker and Ship's Hats behind the bar, I gave it to them!

I also tagged the stage at the Manor with a Navy sticker, but they peeled it off!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

After getting ambushed by the Librarian and Air/Navy Mich in the chat the other night I was going to have a get-together in Cambridge but
after thinking about it I decided it will be the known rather than the unknown. The bar is right beside two hotels, the bus from Toronto stops right there for the University students, it will be one road up from Burlington for Vern and just a 10 dollar cab ride for me back home.

Wednesday the 27th of December.................timings are very flexable.



Map of Guelph
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&searchtab=home&formtype=address&popflag=0&latitude=&longitude=&name=&phone=&level=&cat=&address=&city=guelph&state=on&zipcode=

Zoom in on the purple part, thats the U of G.  Then zoom in close to the corner of Stone Road and Gordon Street, the bar is called Shakespeare Arms, just in a bit on Harvard Road, and it is just behind the No Frills store/ Portly Penquin that is on the corner.
http://www.shakespearearms.ca/about.htm

Hotels within spittin' distanse,
http://www.google.ca/maps?hl=en&lr=&cr=countryCA&q=hotels&near=Guelph,+ON&radius=0.0&latlng=43535309,-80246183,2582145347960168510&sa=X&oi=local&ct=result&cd=3

http://www.daysinnguelph.com/locationdirections/                This one is a lot newer.

For those coming from out of town just follow the Days Inn directions as the bar is just 100 more feet on the left/right. [depending on direction]


----------



## armyvern (14 Dec 2006)

It's the 27th of December. 

Settled!!  ;D

Vern


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

Hey, I had to forget something.....


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Dec 2006)

[quote author=Bruce the guy who likes to modify other peoples posts and make them have to rewrite them]
Try again....I was modifing when you posted.
Bruce [/quote]

You had to modify my post, eh?  Couldn't just post stuff all in one shot, could ya?!

I type like a monkey picking at another monkeys head for tasty lice... You know how long it takes me to spit out a single line?!?! DO YA?!?

jeez.. mods...  :

Anyway, Sounds good to me.. I going to say I'm in for now... unless something crazy happens.

BTW.. back to what I typed that was very quickly changed:
This is a good opportunity for other pipers in the area (who may be there) to save shipping on CADPAT bag covers, if they're interested.


----------



## navymich (14 Dec 2006)

I'm in Brantford at my mom's for the holidays, so sounds good for sure.  I leave on the 29th though, so I won't be staying overnight.  Timing ideas from anyone?  I would prefer a later afternoon start and then supper maybe?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Dec 2006)

Heck, I can be there when they open for that matter. ;D


----------



## proudnurse (14 Dec 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Just wondering if you'd all be up for having the meet and greet for Fri Dec 29th? I checked my schedule and I am in fact working til 11pm on the 27th  If you all have made plans for sure for this day, don't worry but thought I'd mention that. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

Nope, no good for myself, Librarian or Airmich.......sorry.


----------



## davidprogreso (14 Dec 2006)

Greetings Bruce,

This is David Henry writing from Chicxulub Yucatan.

Sorry I didn't make it to Guelph last summer. Next year for sure.

A question...have you had time to check the US military history re ME/CFS in GW1?

I would appreciate your comments on the 30% disability rate from a four day war.

"Osler's Web" pub Penquin 1997 is a good reference.

Let me leave you with another question...

Rumsfeld ignored the advice of his top Generals that 500,000 troops were needed
to do the job in Iraq.

Is it possible that Rumsfelds "War Lite" strategy was driven more by the fact that
he knew he risked being exposed as the secretary of Defence,who in 1990  signed the order
for the compulsory anthrax vaccination (AVA) which is the most likely reason for the
high disability rate...30%.

In short the "War Lite" strategy was driven by the fact that he knew that he could not
field 500,000 troops without raising the profile of the GW1...30% disabled issue.

over to you

cheers DH


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2006)

I thought he was arrested in Gagetown?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

Jeepers, the sun down there must really fry the tinfoil........


----------



## Danjanou (14 Dec 2006)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering if you'd all be up for having the meet and greet for Fri Dec 29th? I checked my schedule and I am in fact working til 11pm on the 27th  If you all have made plans for sure for this day, don't worry but thought I'd mention that.
> 
> ~Rebecca~



Rebecca from past experience with these things (especially with one or two individuals who shall remain nameless :blotto these meet & greets usually go past 11:00 and if we're pushing it maybe 11:00 am 8). So come on down after work, extra nurses would proably be welcome too. If the local changes as the night goes on we'll leave a grid ref for the next RV.


----------



## navymich (14 Dec 2006)

Umm, I guess I haven't been following the whole thread.  I never knew _*he*_ was coming.    Danjanou, despite the stories you may have heard, I'm not the sailor chick I was in TO!


----------



## Danjanou (14 Dec 2006)

Actually I was referring to some of the mods mich.....


----------



## navymich (14 Dec 2006)

Of course you were, because I am sweet and innocent and don't drink and definitely don't stay out past dark.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Of course you were, because I am sweet and innocent and don't drink and definitely don't stay out past dark.



So this airmich is as much a liar as navymich was, is she?  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (14 Dec 2006)

Well Dan, thanks for the encouragement.......since I could use a break cause it does not happen often, lol, and Guelph is just around the corner from me, sounds like everyone will still be there pretty late so I may just treat myself to a road trip after work  see you all on the 27th  


~Rebecca~


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Of course you were, because I am sweet and innocent and don't drink and definitely don't stay out past dark.


 :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Of course you were, because I am sweet and innocent and don't drink and definitely don't stay out past dark.



Crap!! We _must_ be twins then!!  Seperated at birth apparently. ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Dec 2006)

Hot damn, I ignore a thread for a few months, and you go and schedule another meet.

Unfortunately, I'm leaving for Newfoundland on the 26th, but I'll be back on the 3rd, hopefully some of you guys will still be thirsty by then.

(Bruce: half of Guelph is a $10 cab ride from the SA)


----------



## Sapper6 (16 Dec 2006)

Bruce et al,

Well, well, well...sounds like I may need to partake in another road trip to the home town of Guelph.  The last Meet & Greet in Guelph was a ripper  > and by the quality of the invitees, this one has potential to be better!

Do you know if Steel Badger can make it again?

S6.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2006)

He has said it sounds veeeeery interesting....


----------



## JBP (17 Dec 2006)

I think I might actually be able to make it out to this one... As long as 1 thing doesn't get in the way, count me in!

Hope to see you all there...

Joe


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Dec 2006)

davidprogreso said:
			
		

> Greetings Bruce,
> 
> This is David Henry writing from Chicxulub Yucatan.
> 
> ...



WTF has this got to do with drinking in Guelph? Maybe we were to subtle the last time you started spamming us with your theories. Here's a little blunter. Go away with this shit and stay out of threads that have NOTHING to do with what your pushing.

Oh, and get out of the sun and don't eat the peyote buttons anymore.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2006)

Just thought I would post as I changed the thread title to reflect the next meeting.....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41577/post-365122.html#msg365122

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41577/post-365171.html#msg365171

Some photos from the last quick get-together....this one should have a few more.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just thought I would post as I changed the thread title to reflect the next meeting.....



Are we still doing the 'pipers showdown'?  'cause I'm still down with bringing the horns... (meaning; are other pipers bringing their pipes?)


----------



## MP 811 (18 Dec 2006)

Id be in for coming down.  The only problem is i'm in Quebec from the 24th - 28th for a work gig....


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2006)

Do we have a time yet?


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Do we have a time yet?



Not that I am aware of.  :-\


----------



## Steel Badger (19 Dec 2006)

27 Dec is confirmed for me..... They are letting me out on a temporary absence....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Dec 2006)

I will restate, I am good anytime someone shows up in Guelph to start partaking.........When the time gets closer I can PM my phone/cell to those who require a safety net for directions, etc.

Yea, I'm looking at you Slim, but this time I don't stand in the middle of a 4 lane highway in the pouring rain for nobody...........


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm looking at you Slim, but this time I don't stand in the middle of a 4 lane highway in the pouring rain for nobody...........



As I remember it Slim and that other Blackhatter type stayed warm and dry in the car sipping Timmies and made some poor former broke down grunt get out in the pouring rain and look around for the poor broke down former gunner. ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Dec 2006)

See, nothing changes even after the combat arm types retire.....


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2006)

As of right now, I am looking at being there between 4 and 5, weather dependent of course.

Closer to the date, will there be reservations made so we have a location to be pointed??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As I remember it Slim and that other Blackhatter type stayed warm and dry in the car sipping Timmies and made some poor former broke down grunt get out in the pouring rain and look around for the poor broke down former gunner. ;D



The objective is 3000 meters that way.....................We'll support you from here ;D

On a more recent note. My room is booked at the Ramada, I can start to partake at anytime, including opening. It'll all depend on how soon before noon I leave.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Dec 2006)

Roll call, so far...
Me
Librarian and escort
Air/Navymich
Recceguy
Steel Badger
Danjanou 
Proudnurse

and a whole host of "maybe's"/ "working on it"s.....


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2006)

And I will really be there!! Arrived in Burlington this morning safe & sound about 1100hrs.

Vern


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Dec 2006)

I hope you don't have me on that 'maybe' list, cause I can't change my departure date.

Maybe we can do this sometime in January, I'll be up for it then.

Nic


----------



## Brat56 (21 Dec 2006)

From Kitchener, coming on #7, where do I go?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Dec 2006)

http://www.daysinnguelph.com/locationdirections/               

For those coming from out of town just follow the Days Inn directions as the bar is just  on the left/right. [depending on direction]
...and just behind  the plaza.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> *Librarian and escort*


You're bringing a hooker? Cool.

I understand, not a manly man among that list   ;D


----------



## armyvern (21 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You're bringing a hooker? Cool.
> 
> I understand, not a manly man among that list   ;D



9er hasn't actually decided if he is coming with me or not!! He doesn't accept money so "hooker" is out of the question, but he does fit your "manly" category. He just told me to tell you that!!  ;D


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> ... but he does fit your "manly" category. He just told me to tell you that!!  ;D



I don't know, I worry about what JM's "manly" category might be 

But if it is the same as my manly category......does he have a younger brother that also fits the category?


----------



## armyvern (21 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> I don't know, I worry about what JM's "manly" category might be
> 
> But if it is the same as my manly category......does he have a younger brother that also fits the category?



Yes my 9er (aged 49) has a younger brother... if you can call 46 "young." LOL. I like 'em aged!!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> ... if you can call 46 "young."



My D9er considers 46 young. Actually in my case immature and childlike  are the words she prefers  :-[


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> My D9er considers 46 young. Actually in my case immature and childlike  are the words she prefers  :-[


Sounds like her and I would get along famously then!!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Sounds like her and I would get along famously then!!  ;D



Yeah and that thought scares the hell outta me


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah and that thought scares the hell outta me



Really, us girls aren't _that _ bad!!  >


----------



## navymich (22 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Really, us girls aren't _that _ bad!!  >



Of course we're not, and we've already said that here:



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Of course you were, because I am sweet and innocent and don't drink and definitely don't stay out past dark.





			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Crap!! We _must_ be twins then!!  Seperated at birth apparently. ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Of course we're not, and we've already said that here:



The boys are just running scared now. Maybe we'll make them dance? Now _that,_ in and of itself, should be good for it's entertainment value!!

Shakira Shakira

 >


----------



## Danjanou (22 Dec 2006)

Yeah us dancing I can see it now





















  :brickwall:


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2006)

Look,

You guys can choose to make this easy....or you can make it hard on yourselves. Either way, the girls will win. It's the law.


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Look,
> 
> You guys can choose to make this easy....or you can make it hard on yourselves. Either way, the girls will win. It's the law.



Given another 20 years or so of intensive training and even you youngsters (mid 40_ish_ would be juvenile delinquents) will understand that.  I learned, you can too.


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> Given another 20 years or so of intensive training and even you youngsters (mid 40_ish_ would be juvenile delinquents) will understand that.  I learned, you can too.



Ahhh Edward, you are the master. You rock!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Dec 2006)

Just a little pre-Christmas bump here.....


----------



## navymich (24 Dec 2006)

Time? Reservations?  If so, under what/who's name??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Dec 2006)

No reservations required...................we will be easy to spot.

and I will PM you my phone and cell number tomorrow as some are getting rooms and coming early..................do ya like cigars?? >


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No reservations required...................we will be easy to spot.
> 
> and I will PM you my phone and cell number tomorrow as some are getting rooms and coming early..................do ya like cigars?? >



I like cigars. I know you weren't talking to me but I'm jealous!!

What is considered early??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Dec 2006)

As far as I'm concerned anytime after noon is fine.........I can show off the reno so far. ushup:


----------



## Yeoman (24 Dec 2006)

well heck I'm not pre-occupied that fine evening maybe I'll swing by for a pint or two.
no promises, like anyone under the age of thirty, I don't really know what I'm doing thirty seconds ahead of my life at any given moment.
Greg


----------



## navymich (26 Dec 2006)

I'm planning on leaving from Brantford at about 1300 tomorrow.  Puts me in town for who-knows-when, but early anyway.  Anyone else going to be around for then?


----------



## Danjanou (26 Dec 2006)

Depending on what time I can get away here I should be there around 4:00pm. Mich you still havce my cell number right?


----------



## proudnurse (26 Dec 2006)

It seemed like a while ago now, that we were all planning this now it is only one night away  the boss is going to try to get me out early if it is not that busy, but not sure yet at this time. I'll still head up after work. It's going to be great to meet everyone, unwind and have some fun after a busy holiday for us all I imagine, look forward to seeing all of you tomorrow!

~Rebecca~


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Dec 2006)

Alright, I'm in now, business trip to Nfld fell through, because my partner couldn't get his act together in time.

I'll be there whenever most people start showing up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Dec 2006)

Just a warning for those unfamiliar with the establishment, I just drove by on the way home from work and it is hard to see after dark. Just remember to turn on Harvard road between the DAYS INN and THE PORTLY PENGUIN [both very well marked] and our building is  partly hidden in behind and at the far end of the plaza.


----------



## JBP (26 Dec 2006)

If someone could PM me a cellphone # or some type of contact info for someone going in case I get lost... This happens to me from time to time!!!  

Joe


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Dec 2006)

Joe: sent.
(anyone else who's in the same boat, shoot me a PM, and I'll hand my number to you too.)

Also remember for those who haven't been there before, to turn into the nofrills parking lot and go around to the left lot.
There is no seperate parking lot for the SA, and if you are on the street out front of the building, you've gone too far, and have to turn around.

Nic


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2006)

Bumping this up in case of someone not paying attention until now....................

*sultry Rod voice*..."tonight's the night, its gonna be alright" :cheers:,....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2006)

Heading to the Ramada for some in-house drinks now........first two arrivals have arrived.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2006)

Will be a few minutes longer gentlemen...just going to meet Airmich not far from here.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Dec 2006)

Don't get in any trouble Bruce


----------



## proudnurse (27 Dec 2006)

Ah ~ I just came online at work to write down the complete directions! Looks like I won't be getting out of here, until the original time I thought which is 11pm. Now wishing I could leave a little earlier ~ I even brought my digital camera to work with me so we could get some good pic's  

Have fun while.......I sit here and wait to leave, LOL ! 

Rebecca 

PS ~ Look for the gal in the black winter coat and glasses that will be me !


----------



## JBP (27 Dec 2006)

:'(

Bad news... Not going to be able to make it out tonight... That 1 little thing I didn't think would happen got in the way! 

I hope you all have a lot of fun and make some good memories! Don't forget to post the pics!!!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## navymich (28 Dec 2006)

Clockwise starting with the freak guy in the "tropical" shirt:

recceguy, me, Bruce Monkhouse, The Librarian, her escort, Danjanou, Torn


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2006)

Hi, we are in he freaks room now and pthhhhht...............wimp.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Dec 2006)

Wow, I suck at posting as Recceguy.....Well, home now and every time I throw up while playing hockey in a few hours I will think of everyone of you......


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

Note to self, when crashing for a few hours to dry out before driving home, bring ear plugs......

A great time was had by all. Recce, Danj, and I finished up at about 0430. Let's do it again sometime soon, maybe next time in Windsor?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2006)

Nick, forgot to tell you..........................I snore, when I have a snoot full


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

'sokay, I'm pretty sure I was snoring too. I think slept on the wrong part of that couch, my back feels like I've been jumped on.


----------



## navymich (28 Dec 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> ...my back feels like I've been jumped on.



Sounds like something Danjanou would do.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Dec 2006)

Hockey was a head-pounding experience to say the least..... :clown:

Danjanou missed you by about 2 minutes I was told.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Dec 2006)

Bruce, what are you doing with that middle finger??


----------



## Sapper6 (28 Dec 2006)

Sounds like everyone had a good (and late) time of it in the Royal City!  >

Unfortunately, I couldn't get the Log O/QM to sort out my logistics requirements.   :'(

Next time! 

S6


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

Next time 6, next time.


----------



## Sapper6 (28 Dec 2006)

Torn,

You bet, next time fersure!

Heh, did Rebecca ever show?

Nurses, nurses, nurses!  >

S6


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Dec 2006)

Yup........


----------



## proudnurse (28 Dec 2006)

Yes I was there.....the boss let me leave at 10pm instead of 11pm. It was great to meet everyone that was there, and hopefully next time more of us can get together. Hope everyone from out of town that was at the meet/gets home safe and sound if they have not already. Thanks for a great time everyone. Now I'm back to work today/good times go by too fast. 

~Rebecca~  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (28 Dec 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> 'sokay, I'm pretty sure I was snoring too. I think slept on the wrong part of that couch, my back feels like I've been jumped on.



Ah the reason I had my own room down the hall. ;D

Woke up this morning sat around watching the tube waiting for my breakfast buddies to show and nada. Finally had to grab the bus back to TO.  Overall a good night and from what I saw of it Guelph is a nice place.

Bruce can you do me a favour and swing by the Ramada and look for my liver. I think it's there on on the highway near the Penguin bar. :blotto:


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

..... Then you didn't see much of Guelph at all.

too bad about breakfast, what time were you up? I left at about 8.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Dec 2006)

10:30 checked out around 11:00 and headed downtown for breakie and quick walk around.

As someone has already posted the mandatory pic I'm in no hurry to see what's on ,my camera. Considering it doesn't have a bonde function I doubt anything turned out aside from the pickle picture.


----------



## navymich (28 Dec 2006)

The pickle picture!  I forgot about that.  Hadn't realized you had gotten one, thought it was only Vern.  Guess we'll have to wait until she's gotten home before we get to see that one posted.

It was a good night for sure.  Wish I could have stayed longer, or even better, stayed over, and had the opportunity to partake in a few liver-damagers myself.  But had to hit the road in decent time.  Another time for sure.  And talk was also in the air of a Kingston meet in the New Year.  That would be on top of the next Ottawa one that is tentatively scheduled for end Jan IIRC.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2006)

Sorry James. Had a long drive to do. Was out of there at 10:30. Wasn't sure if you were up and didn't want to bother you.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Dec 2006)

No probs, for some strange reason didn't have much of an appetite?


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Dec 2006)

No, Really?? I would never have guessed. I haven't eaten anything yet today, but I just went out and picked up pizza, I'll let you know how it goes.

so the 'blonde function' didn't work very well at the SA, huh? that's what you get for buying the basic version.


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Wow. I'm just getting home now!!  ;D

Pulled back into Gagetown about 45 minutes ago. LONGGGGGGGG drive. Many Vern special stops!!! 

That pic sucks....


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Thief!!







All of us (except Mich...who bailed)....

Recceguy, Proudnurse, Bruce Monkhouse, Librarian, Danjanou, ToRn 






\

Edited to add a really lovely pic of the missing Airmich... >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2006)

...ahh, the great 'pickle poaching' incident..... :warstory:


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...ahh, the great 'pickle poaching' incident..... :warstory:



Pickle poaching? You originally had my whole darn meal (glad you kept the tomato though!!  ) I won't even go into "The Peanut Incident" that occured at the next stop.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Dec 2006)

I forgot about the peanut incident.  8) 

Good thing there wasn't a mini bar in the room, I'd still be there doing dishes to pay for it. Anyway blonde function was on so there are pics but basically same shots as already up so why bother.

Come to think of it the only "blonde moment" was the idiot mod ( who shall remain nameless :-[) who left his coin on the bedside tabloe in the Ramada.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2006)

Did you call? I can swing by on the way home from work and check....


----------



## Danjanou (29 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Did you call? I can swing by on the way home from work and check....



Bruce I have it, I just left in the room before we went to the bar, hence my round of Jaggies.  :-[


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2006)

Hmmm, how come I never bought a round for leaving mine in my car??

Gee, now I feel bad..................... :nana:


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Dec 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all... Kinda sorry I missed it.  Maybe next time I wont be in such rough shape and I'll actually be able to come out and play. :cheers:


----------



## proudnurse (30 Dec 2006)

Vern! So glad that you and the family made it safe and sound back home! 

~Rebecca~  ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2006)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Vern! So glad that you and the family made it safe and sound back home!
> 
> ~Rebecca~  ;D



Yes we did. I drove the whole way too!! Left Burlington at 1200 Thursday, stopped into Trenton for a couple of hours to see the bro prior to his TF1-07 deployment, stopped in Ottawa for another couple hours to see the daughters godparents (and shop at Ikea  ;D), and made it into Gagetown approx 0500 local Friday morning. It was a long and circuitous route, but many Timmies stops made it worthwhile as I cranked the tunes (ahem *and sang along) to drown out everyone else's snoring. Good thing I'm an insomniac. No police on the roads through Quebec this time, I could have almost beat my 10 hour trip record!! And good weather the whole way through.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Bruce I have it, I just left in the room before we went to the bar, hence my round of Jaggies.  :-[


I am still amazed at the lack of recognition by some of the attendees of this beverage!!


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hmmm, how come I never bought a round for leaving mine in my car??


Wow. Pickle stealing, drink dodging and peanut escapades all in one night!! We'll get you back!!


----------



## Slim (5 Jan 2007)

Hey all

Sorry I missed the evening...try to make the next one. I had a surrpise tasking that evening that was not forseen.

Cheers

Slim


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Jan 2007)

it's your own fault for leaving us for that tramp the sun


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Apr 2008)

Well......its Spring and I'm starting to think its time for a patio night.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2008)

That Amish Peeler Bar have a patio there pickle thief?  >


----------



## gk404 (11 Apr 2008)

Count me in... when did you have in mind Bruce?


----------



## deedster (11 Apr 2008)

I'm so totally IN!

 I"ve been dying to meet the pickle thief!


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Apr 2008)

Well.. Guelph ain't that far... I guess I could come out a drink...  I like drinking.  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2008)

Busy the next two weekends............will check work schedule tomorrow.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Apr 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Well.. Guelph ain't that far... I guess I could come out a drink...  *I like drinking*.  ;D





			
				D Squared said:
			
		

> I'm so totally IN!
> 
> I"ve been dying to meet the pickle thief!



Me too!!!!!  D Squared, you'll have a house guest!!


----------



## deedster (12 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Me too!!!!!  D Squared, you'll have a house guest!!


Woo-Hoo!
Make sure to bring Mr. PMedMoe's Jello shooter recipe  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2008)

Drats, school and a few thousand KM are in the way for me 

Perhaps this summer.

Baker.


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Apr 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> I'll be around for the next two weeks or so, therefore I'm in. Because as we all, its not a party without Piper there (right Bruce?).



Well... if my back doesn't feel like someone is stabbing it with an ice pick that night, I suppose I'll have to bring out the horns as well.


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2008)

Anybody come up with any dates yet?  
I need to get the place tidied before PMedMoe gets here    
Any Saturday other than May 24th & we're good to go.

Cheers!


----------



## Loachman (16 Apr 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Any Saturday other than May 24th & we're good to go.



'Twere it one after that, I may be available as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2008)

Late May sounds good to me.  
Hey D Squared, don't forget you're coming to my place on May long weekend (16-19 May).


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hey D Squared, don't forget you're coming to my place on May long weekend (16-19 May).


Are you kidding...how could I forget that??    
 :cheers:


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> 'Twere it one after that, I may be available as well.



May 31st...going once...going twice...
Mr. Monkhouse?  Piper(s)?


----------



## RHFC_piper (16 Apr 2008)

31 MAY sounds good to me.

Where abouts?


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

I hear The Shakespeare Arms is inundated with porn stars and pickle thieves ... might want to try there.  >

(Oh yeah -- I also highly recommended hiding all peanuts from above pers -- they tend to get one in trouble with the waitress'!!)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Apr 2008)

30/31 of May I plan on being in Ottawa for a reunion concert of my favourite old band.

Trust me, you probably haven't heard of them.
http://fist.ronchmusic.com/news.asp


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> 30/31 of May I plan on being in Ottawa for a reunion concert of my favourite old band.



Okey-dokey.
Back to the drawing board  :-\


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2008)

So?  No Aging Sex Star - No gathering?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Apr 2008)

Oh, there will be a gathering.......


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2008)

June 7th?


----------



## deedster (17 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> June 7th?


Works for me


----------



## Loachman (17 Apr 2008)

Should for me too.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Apr 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> Shucks, well I won't be there. I'm in Ottawa for OJT all summer, minus a 35 day hiatus in Borden from 16 June on.



And the 7th is before the 16th, is it not?    Unless, of course, you have other commitments.


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And the 7th is before the 16th, is it not?    Unless, of course, you have other commitments.



Uhhmmm,

I'm reading it like he's in Ottawa as soon as school is out, then leaves Ottawa to go to Borden on 16 Jun for 35 days. Then back to Ottawa after that. Ergo -- in Ottawa on 7 Jun.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhmmm,
> 
> I'm reading it like he's in Ottawa as soon as school is out, then leaves Ottawa to go to Borden on 16 Jun for 35 days. Then back to Ottawa after that. Ergo -- in Ottawa on 7 Jun.



I didn't see it that way......


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2008)

I'll commence begging mode with D 9er this weekend 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'll commence begging mode with D 9er this weekend 8)


----------



## Loachman (19 Apr 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> in Borden from 16 June on.



Let me know when you're in Borden.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Apr 2008)

Just checked the schedule and just realized thats my 'flipover' week and therefore I am actually off 2 weekends in a row :cheers:

and so June 6 or 7th would work for me. [actually the only weekend in June that does work for me]


----------



## deedster (23 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just checked the schedule and just realized thats my 'flipover' week and therefore I am actually off 2 weekends in a row :cheers:
> 
> and so June 6 or 7th would work for me. [actually the only weekend in June that does work for me]



Works for me!
 :cheers:


----------



## deedster (23 Apr 2008)

Hey PMedMoe...
Is the Saturday better for you because of  :tank:


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2008)

The Saturday is always better due to traveling time.  Besides, wouldn't want to deprive Mr. PMedMoe his weekly visit to the KBC.  :
However, either date (6 or 7 June) is "do-able" for me!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Apr 2008)

I know one of our shy members PMed me to say that she would probably attend if it was on Saturday.


----------



## deedster (23 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I know one of our shy members PMed me to say that she would probably attend if it was on Saturday.


Will you be wearing chaps then Mr. Monkhouse?  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Apr 2008)

So below me..............pastel T-shirt and white jacket for this aging SG.


----------



## leroi (23 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I know one of our shy members PMed me to say that she would probably attend if it was on Saturday.



Bruce, are you referring to me? (Ha, I've never been called shy before but I've been called a lot worse  ;D.)

Yes, if the gathering is held on the 7th of June, I'll be there.

Hope everyone remembers to bring their Army.ca coins--I hear through the Guelph grapevine that Bruce owes a round for the last gathering ... big  ;D !

leroi


----------



## deedster (23 Apr 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Bruce, are you referring to me? (Ha, I've never been called shy before but I've been called a lot worse  ;D.)



Ahh, so it wasn't the _other_ shy member you were refering to (that is why I was inquiring about the chaps)  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Bruce, are you referring to me? (Ha, I've never been called shy before but I've been called a lot worse  ;D.)
> 
> Yes, if the gathering is held on the 7th of June, I'll be there.
> 
> ...



He wasn't the only one!! Someone else's was left on the bedside table --- and some of us just forgot to make them ante up.

I recommend keeping your peanuts to yourselves. Trust me --- don't let any Don Johnson wannabe's anywhere around them -- lest the waitress get pissed of at you.  

You're shy!!?? Join the club!! Two peas in a pod we are.

I may show up in my chaps. May.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He wasn't the only one!! Someone else's was left on the bedside table --- and some of us just forgot to make them ante up.



Hey I ante's up. Who do you think bought that first round of Jagey shots? :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I may show up in my chaps. May.



Oh, geez, now I gotta go!!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I ante's up. Who do you think bought that first round of Jagey shots? :-[



Did they come after the tequila??


----------



## leroi (23 Apr 2008)

Let's see ... cougar hunt, chaps, pickle/peanut thieves, aging sex stars and--last but not least free rounds of alcohol ... wouldn't miss it for the world ... 

Sounds like a party! 

  :cheers:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> cougar hunt,



No, we miss that by one day. Its always the first Friday of the Month when they have live music and scarred for life little OCdt's..........


----------



## deedster (24 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No, we miss that by one day. Its always the first Friday of the Month when they have live music and scarred for life little OCdt's..........


 :rofl:
Do we have a location in mind?


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

I'll be around for the summer, working out of CFRC Kitchener, if you'll have a fresh OCdt!

No cougars for me - girlfriend has a mean left hook.


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

So do a lot of cougars.  >


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

At least the smell of perfume and tequila gives you warning!


----------



## benny88 (25 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> At least the smell of perfume and tequila gives you warning!



 :rofl:


----------



## Jorkapp (25 Apr 2008)

Ah shazbot, can't make it. Posting message out to Comox just came through. Cursed OJT. Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## gk404 (28 Apr 2008)

I'll be missing out as well... will be in Borden that weekend.

I'll look forward to the pics/stories however!


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Apr 2008)

So... do we have a set Time Date Loc for this one?


----------



## deedster (29 Apr 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> So... do we have a set Time Date Loc for this one?


Mr. Monkhouse?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Apr 2008)

I'm pretty sure it will be the Saturday at the Shakesphere Arms...........I will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2008)

Cool!! They have Strongbow on tap!  ;D

Pretty waitresses for the guys to ogle!!


----------



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2008)

Is that the same place as last time? Where we ended up slipping and sliding across the highway at zero dark thirty to get back to the hotel?


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Is that the same place as last time? Where we ended up slipping and sliding across the highway at zero dark thirty to get back to the hotel?



Uhmmm, yes it is. Keep away from the pickles and enjoy your time here and there.

And, be like me -- BEHAVE!!

 :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhmmm, yes it is. Keep away from the pickles and enjoy your time here and there.
> 
> And, be like me -- BEHAVE!!
> 
> :-*



Behave like you?  Oh boy, this is going to be a fun night!!!  :cheers:


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And, Don't be like me -- BEHAVE!!
> 
> :-*



You must mean "Don't be like me"  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> You don't go there for the waitresses, you go for the...ummm.......older crowd. (can I say cougar on these means?)



Well, it's already been done.  Geez, does that mean I'll fit right in (age-wise)?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it will be the Saturday at the Shakesphere Arms...........I will confirm tomorrow.



Mr. Monkhouse, tomorrow has come and gone (many times).    Is it a go for June 7th??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2008)

Sorry I took so long.

Screw it.....I'll be in caca but why not?....................Ottawa-drunk the 30/31 May..........drunken-golf tournament on the 6th of June..........whats one more day to my poor pathetic liver?

For those that need rooms the Ramada Inn has big rooms [some stayed last time] and has competition in a brand new Delta right across the street and are also doing a 2.5 million reno job,.......I'm sure one could negotiate a great summer rate.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2008)

What about the Days Inn, isn't that closer??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2008)

By about 25 steps...........all 3 are within range of excusing yourself to go to the washroom and running back to your room to get your coin and no one even noticing.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> By about 25 steps...........all 3 are within range of excusing yourself to go to the washroom and running back to your room to get your coin and no one even noticing.



That reminds me....*MUST* remember to bring coin this time!!!  8)  Thanks, Bruce!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2008)

This time I'll bring both.....


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

Okay, hotel booked for June 7th, Guelph, here I come!!  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 May 2008)

Sooo.... I'm guessing this is a go for 7 JUNE 08 @ Shakespeare Arms (Map) in Guelph?

What time?  1900ish? 2000h?


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sooo.... I'm guessing this is a go for 7 JUNE 08 @ Shakespeare Arms (Map) in Guelph?
> 
> What time?  1900ish? 2000h?



Wheneverish    Bruce?


----------



## deedster (29 May 2008)

Moe
I've booked the Ramada as well...maybe we can get adjoining rooms


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 May 2008)

Sorry folks,.....tough week.

1900 sounds good right now.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2008)

Roll Call:

Bruce Monkhouse (possibly hung over and sun f**ked from golfing on Friday)
PMedMoe (more than likely hung over from the KBC  8) )
D Squared (naturally!)
RHFC_piper (how's the back?)
Loachman (still in?)
Danjanou (still begging?)
leroi (we haven't scared you yet, have we?   )
rytel (no cougars for you!)

Anyone else?


----------



## leroi (3 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe,

leroi's still in.

Hope the other shy one is joinig us too!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> PMedMoe,
> 
> leroi's still in.
> 
> Hope the other shy one is joinig us too!



That would be a great surprise!!!   :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That would be a great surprise!!!   :cheers:



Unfortunately she is being used utilized as the Team Mascot at Relay for Life that weekend. Apparently, I have to run too.  

Good darn thing that NFLD Sapper will be showing his face in my area to take a poor, weakened, sore-tootsied, stinky, sweaty girl out for beers afterwards. 

... even 24hours of running isn't going to get me to your location on time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Unfortunately she is being used utilized as the Team Mascot at Relay for Life that weekend. Apparently, I have to run too.
> 
> Good darn thing that NFLD Sapper will be showing his face in my area to take a poor, weakened, sore-tootsied, stinky, sweaty girl out for beers afterwards.
> 
> ... even 24hours of running isn't going to get me to your location on time.



Geez I hope you take a shower first Vern  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Geez I hope you take a shower first Vern  ;D



Nyet.

You told me that I had to crawl my butt to Griffens after my run, I'll be damned if I'm showering first!!  >


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nyet.
> 
> You told me that I had to crawl my butt to Griffens after my run, I'll be damned if I'm showering first!!  >



I remember him posting that, so hold him to it  ;D


----------



## tango22a (3 Jun 2008)

Possibly....Possibly


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jun 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I remember him posting that, so hold him to it  ;D



Ah shut up you.  >


----------



## RHFC_piper (3 Jun 2008)

Well... looks like I'll be playing a wedding Saturday evening (2000h - 2130ish) in St. Jacobs.   How long is everyone planning on kicking around at the pub?


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jun 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ah shut up you.  >



Never  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ah shut up you.  >





			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Never  ;D



Gentlemen!! Gentlemen please, ... I'll allow you both to take me out for drinks. Quit fighting already.   ;D

 >


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> How long is everyone planning on kicking around at the pub?


Toronto Smoker 2007






This is what happens when someone tries to leave a M&G...
PMedMoe & I will be there until "the fat lady sings"  :cheers: 

edit: grammar problems


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> PMedMoe & I be there until "the fat lady sings"  :cheers:



I never said I'd sing!!    Thank goodness the hotel is within staggering distance!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RHFC_piper, I would think if you get there by 2200 or so, we'll still be there.  We may be incoherent.....but then, I usually am!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jun 2008)

Till they kick us out......


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Till they kick us out......



Amen to that!!  8)


----------



## tango22a (6 Jun 2008)

My regrets, will be unable to attend.

Cheers and have a great evening, maybe next time,

tango22a


----------



## Jaydub (7 Jun 2008)

This Saturday?  Damn it!
I fly back to Guelph on Wednesday for leave.
That would have been cool to attend.


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2008)

What? No photographs? Where are the photographs?


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Jun 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it to this one; the wedding I played at went a little longer than expected and was on the far side of St. Jacobs...   By the time I was done, I was feeling pretty broken, so I just went home.

But, we'll definitely have to set something up again before the end of the summer... It seems like I wasn't the only one who missed out.


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper: The New Tess...


----------



## leroi (8 Jun 2008)

Loachman,

I think the photographers are still sleeping it off  .... ;D

It was really fun to meet you all!!!

( Lots of good mammaries ... oops ... Good memories, that is.

Looking forward to the next rockin' smoker!


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> I think the photographers are still sleeping it off  .... ;D



I'll leave it to the photographers to comment upon their states themselves.

It's about check-out time now. They should be up.

I posted that minutes after getting home.



			
				leroi said:
			
		

> ( Lots of good mammaries ... oops ...



I'll sit on the other side of the table next time.


----------



## deedster (8 Jun 2008)

Okay, okay so maybe some people had a little bit too much to drink  fun .
Snapshots from the scene of the crime...
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/
Now where's that darn Tylenol.
 ;D


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Snapshots from the scene of the crime...



None of Britney?


----------



## deedster (8 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> None of Britney?


Check-in with the other photographer  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> None of Britney?



Sorry, Bruce's finger is in the way!!!







Here's the rest of them.

I was up long before check out time and treated myself to breakfast from room service!  Then I had the three hour drive home...coasted into Kingston on gas fumes at about 1300.
Spent the afternoon relaxing with my paper and am still doing laundry! 

I had a great time last night!  Let's do another one soon!


----------



## Steel Badger (9 Jun 2008)

Any chance of a night sometime in July? I'll be on block leave then and able to supervise Bruce as he gets hammered.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jun 2008)

I'm easy to find....


----------



## deedster (9 Jun 2008)

Badger...a trail of pickles works well.


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Jun 2008)

Some day I'll make it out to one of these meet and greets.... Some day.







			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> RHFC_piper: The New Tess...




?  ???  ?


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Some day I'll make it out to one of these meet and greets.... Some day.
> 
> ?  ???  ?



Oh, the infamous Tess has a habit of not showing up when his name is placed onto the dance card (someone tells me that it's because he has a problem with map-reading/mil timings; I prefer to believe that it's because he honestly just can't dance.  ).


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh, the infamous Tess has a habit of not showing up when his name is placed onto the dance card (someone tells me that it's because he has a problem with map-reading/mil timings; I prefer to believe that it's because he honestly just can't dance.  ).




Ah... Seen.   


Well... I guess now is as good as any time to play the "wound" card; My navigation skills are fine... but I did get shot in the legs... so no dancing for this guy.  ;D


----------



## Loachman (9 Jun 2008)

Y'all don't have to dance - y'all just have to show up.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Y'all don't have to dance - y'all just have to show up.



Not if I'm there!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Y'all don't have to dance - y'all just have to show up.









Good.  'cause I dance like a one-legged epileptic monkey anyway...  even when I wasn't all broken.


----------



## Loachman (9 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Y'all don't have to dance - y'all just have to show up.





			
				RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Good.  'cause I dance like a one-legged epileptic monkey anyway...  even when I wasn't all broken.



Maybe we'll make an exception for you, just for the entertainment value. While we're waiting, have another six beer...

I don't think that anybody's ever faulted Tess for not dancing at one of these - not that anybody's ever had much opportunity to.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I don't think that anybody's ever faulted Tess for not dancing at one of these - *not that anybody's ever had much opportunity to*.



That's only because I was too busy behaving myself; I can dance anywhere ... to anything!!  >

Now, with all the people floating about this geographic location -- I'm going to have to get a Meet & Greet happening in these parts. Won't even begin to contemplate doing that though until I'm finished with my current round of Duty ... ending the 16th (knock, knock, knock).

Just can not contemplate arranging such while dry.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I can dance anywhere ... to anything!!  >



Like Elaine on Seinfeld :


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like Elaine on Seinfeld :



Perhaps. Perhaps not.  ;D

Next time -- I'll just have to show you. Make sure there's a bar-top wherever it is we end up; and, tequila.  >


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Jun 2008)

Vern, you better make it happen before the middle of august, because I'm out of here and on my way to Edmonton at that time.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Vern, you better make it happen before the middle of august, because I'm out of here and on my way to Edmonton at that time.



Well YOU could start planning one this week ...  

Just not me, I'm on Duty ... again ... must behave.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's only because I was too busy behaving myself;








Great, now there's water all over my screen, my keyboard.......


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Jun 2008)

it just wouldn't be the same without ya Vern. probably end of June would be awesome. I'll start rolling around a few dates and such in my head.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> it just wouldn't be the same without ya Vern. probably end of June would be awesome. I'll start rolling around a few dates and such in my head.



Gawd ... here we go.

How about the weekend of June 20/21st? Although I'd dearly love to head out this Friday/Saturday night for drinks after doing my 2nd 13KM in as many weeks on the 13th, I'm the Duty CAO until Monday morning (16th) - so no parties for me.

I'm booked for the last weekend of Jun already ... Atlanticade  

The weekend of 5/6 July is also good for me (at this point in time), but the 18th weekend is out as I'll be taking my dad's ashes for a final swim at the cottage that weekend. Actually ... a party AT the cottage that weekend sounds good!!


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Jun 2008)

5th is no good for me, as I will be getting more than a little tipsy at my girlfriend's sister's wedding.

21/22 sounds good to me, just need to get more people interested (not that I don't enjoy your company Vern)


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> 21/22 sounds good to me, just need to get more people interested (not that I don't enjoy your company Vern)



Hmmm, seems to me that one would therefore have to start a "Gagetown Smoker" thread _outside_ of a Guelph Smoker thread then eh??  

Get at 'er.  >


----------

